# Aluminum cars!!!!!!



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thought that would get ya attention... I just picked up a beautiful LIONEL,(?), Santa Fe train set with the A-B-A configuration, and 4 aluminum cars, and a 3 car Budd set, also all aluminum, also Lionel.... I'm putting on ebay a huge collection of O scale trains, some never came out of the box. Lots of MTH and Lionel..As I get some free time, I'll post a few pix. I know this isn't supposed to be here in s scale, but I consider this place my home, and just wanted to share with you guys.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

So these are all O-scale items you are parting with??


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> So these are all O-scale items you are parting with??


Yes, all o scale, in boxes, some of the boxes are torn.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

What's you ebay screen name?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Patrick1544 said:


> What's you ebay screen name?


dokks6t9. I have approx 12 items on there now, all O scale, all MTH. I'll be putting Lionel engines , rolling stock, and MTH engines on very soon.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

:ttiwwop:

I had to  sounds like some cool stuff.

Carl


----------

